
For 15 Years, New Orleans Was Divided into Three Separate Cities - urs2102
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/for-15-years-new-orleans-was-divided-into-three-separate-cities
======
raintrees
I am unfamiliar with New Orleans' history and am confused by the article: "The
Second Municipality, which the Americans controlled..." and "The First
Municipality included all of the French Quarter..."

Then I read "In the First Municipality, English was the language of commerce
and government; in the other two, French dominated."

Did the Second Municipality, American-controlled, have the French language
dominate? Or is one of the preceding sets of statements off a bit?

~~~
NoGravitas
The second set of statements is in error...it should read "In the Second
Municipality, English...".

~~~
raintrees
Thanks.

------
DiNovi
A quirk resulting from this is that New Orleanians refer to medians as
"neutral grounds," as there was a median separating the american sector from
the french quarter where trade between the two occured(this is now canal st.).

~~~
cafard
Isn't "neutral ground" for "median" a British usage?

~~~
cannam
I'm British and I didn't recognise either term. I had to head for Wikipedia to
translate to British English ("central reservation").

~~~
cafard
I was wrong. My thinking seems to have been "I've seen that before; the
British have a different term; ergo it's British." In fact, "neutral ground"
was familiar from Walker Percy's novel _The Moviegoer_ , which is set in New
Orleans.

------
twic
Good to see the verb "whap" getting an outing. Is that a word with which
American readers are familiar?

~~~
kls
In the south it is a colloquialism used by older generations. I heard it all
the time when I was a child, but it has fallen out of favor (even in the
south) with the rise of TV English.

------
rawdan
I don't know if I should be impressed by their ingenuity or disgusted by their
reasoning.

~~~
restalis
Divide & Conquer is an old trick, no ingenuity there.

------
Gusbenz
#maps

